# Hand-reared baby lovebird scared



## nrm123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, I brought home a hand reared baby lovebird yesterday. The bird was ready for sale before christmas but he was left in a cage with another hand reared lovebird for over a month. It is only 14weeks old and I have read that key to taming babies is to handle every day until atleast 6months, but it hasnt been handled and has bonded with other lovebird. 
Now that I have him home in a cage he seems scared to death. We had a little incident where he flew out of box trying to get him into the cage and I had to carefully net him because he is still flighted. When he was in the cage I let him settle for several hours before approaching the cage and talking to it. He sits on a perch which is highest in the cage and only comes down to eat then returns. Ive had to move this perch today because it was over his food bowl, when I put my hand in slowly he went crazy so I did it as quickly but calmly as possible. He is now sat on the same perch on the other side of cage and is very aware even when i move from where i sit.
I know this is probably normal as he is just scared but how long can I expect him to be like this so I can begin handling him again?

Sorry about the long essay lol, just want whats best for my new bird. Thanks


----------



## nrm123 (Jan 9, 2014)

another thing is he hasnt been very vocal, only the odd tweet here and there or when i put my hand in the cage to change food/water. I was reading that because it has been split up from another bird it will be stressed from that so I played small clips of lovebird sound on my computer and he seemed to like that tweeting back alot and he even came to the front of the cage and hang onto the bars as if he wanted to approach the sound. I wont do this all the time but is it a correct thing to do to get him settled?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

The birds reactions are typical of any creature suddenly separated from it's own kind and in a strange place.
My pleasure has always been derived from seeing two birds reacting to each other and their owner.Not a solitary bird.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd get another to keep him company, love birds do far better with a flock or at least one other for company, the poor thing is probably terrified!


----------

